# Athena Pride contact pin



## antonherbst (26/4/17)

Hello guys. This is directed at all the Athena mod owners but anyone with helpfull tips is welcome to comment. 

I need to know if i can adjust the atty pin on the mod itself. The little gold pin that connects the atty. 

Or 

I need to know what you can recomend me to do. With my athena mod from @Rob Fisher I got a beauty ring (for the lack of a better known name) it seems to set the tanks out of contact reach from the mod. What have you done to overcome this problem?

Any help will be welcomed. 

Thanks


----------



## boxerulez (26/4/17)

antonherbst said:


> Hello guys. This is directed at all the Athena mod owners but anyone with helpfull tips is welcome to comment.
> 
> I need to know if i can adjust the atty pin on the mod itself. The little gold pin that connects the atty.
> 
> ...


Remove the Beauty ring 

or 

Adjust pin on attie...

I would not open that to fiddle wit the pin, if you pull the battery is there any visible adjuster screw? I recall the Ares had one, if not I would rather not fiddle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gdigitel (26/4/17)

I dont think you can adjust it @antonherbst. If you look at the picture below, the positive battery connector is also spring loaded which is not directly connected to the 510 connector. Unless you want to take the whole thing apart in which case I'd say just leave the beauty ring off as its beautiful enough as it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (26/4/17)

Thanks to both @boxerulez and @gdigitel for the comments. I will have a look at the tank (merlin mini) rather than the mod. 

But with my serpent mini the ring works fine and looks perfect.

But i will investigate more and have feedback when it is tuned.


----------



## Spydro (26/4/17)

I don't like my Pride at all (the list why is a long one that I won't get into). 

That said, with the cash outlay for it, some 26650 batts I have no use for elsewhere and a 30mm tank bought just for it that it wont accept at all... I decided to keep it on my desk anyway and vape it now and then when working at the desk. Atty's... the raised ring around the Pride's 510 (I assume to form a shallow well to catch liquid) means some of my atty's can not be used on it at all. For example my Serpent Mini 25's (which matters not, I don't use them anymore anyway) and others. The non adjustable positive pins are not long enough to make contact with the Pride's pin with those atty's. None of my atty's that do not have an adj pin can be used with the beauty ring. The one I am using with the b-ring is an Avocado 24 on it that only works with the ring IF I unscrew the positive pin all the way to falling out. Besides a voltage drop most likely, it makes it a RPITA if I take the Avo off as I'd have to go through the mechanics of getting the Avo to contact the mods p-pin again, and that can take many frustrating tries. I've looked, I don't have an appropriately longer atty p-pin. The Avo's work on it with their pins screwed in tight just fine without the b-ring. So the plan is next time I have to take the Avo off for some reason the beauty ring goes in the trash. If I didn't love any excuse to use my Avo's I wouldn't bother with the Pride at all.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------

